# Solved: Internal Power Error 0xA1 Xp wont run normal (graphics card???)



## emachinegamer (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello,

I just installed a brand new PSU Coolermaster 430W PSU and a BFG Geforce 6800GS OC agp video card. 
The computer ran fine, I disabled the onboard video graphics by unistalling it via the device manager as my bios has no area to do that. It was playing games but I installed the new nvida drivers as the card recommended. The next day I had an internal power error screen. After i went into safe mode and by poking around online i thought maybe it was the driver so then i rolled back the driver and it was gone it booted up normally then four days later it has the same exact error: internal_power_error, 0x000000A0 (0x00000101, 0x00000007, 0xF78CE7A4, 0x00000000) I can't clear shadowing or cache in bios like the error says. The startup screen says i have it, i can change the onboard video memory from 128 to 8mb but not disable in bios, but it doesn't show up in device manager. It was an onboard geforce 4mx. This time the error happend I took out video card, used onboard but couldn't get drivers as they were uninstalled, so uninstalled and reinstalled geforce 6800 didn't work. 

My comp is an emachines t2778 with 2700+ 2.17ghz athlon not overclocked, an added case fan, 2 dvd-rw drives, 2 hdds, 1 floppy, 768 mb ram= 1 2700 256 and 1 3200 512 stick ram and a sound blaster audigy card. All that has run for a year to 2+ for some components now with no problems, had the stock 250 watt in it, put new 430 watt in and worked fine, then installed video card. FIC Au31 motherboard, same from factory bios, have updated drivers haven't installed, 6800 is agp and my motherboard is agp 3.0 compliante, nforce 2 chipset, xp sp2, no splitting with power there was enough dongles, video card takes on 4 pin. Installed via all manufacturers instructions, fits case. 

Thanks,
EmachineGamer 
It was playing BFV and COD2 on max settings with great fps.


----------



## emachinegamer (Sep 20, 2006)

update, took power cable off of back and let sit, powered up fine and booted fine but keyboard wasn't in so restarted and same problem, tried to do it again hasn't worked. 

e-mailed BFG said to call up if want to return the card. But, I just don't know if it my system or psu or the card. 

will always boot in safe mode fine

very limited options in bios. 

Is it a device conflict, oris thecard causing a power error or short?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## emachinegamer (Sep 20, 2006)

so in trying to replicate the problem i took out myps/2 keyboard and it started up fine but of course i couldn't use it when i plugged it back in (see above post) but my roomate has an usb roll up keyboard and now i am writing this from my computer, i am going to try restarts and stuff to see if it will do the blue screen again. This is reall werid unless drivers/hardware is conflicting. the keyboard is an emachine keybaord that came with the system. I did use the rollup keyboard before when i was waiting to get my keyboard from storage over the summer. The computer goes home with me safely and i use a generic one at home, so is there driveers conflicing, it didn't do anythging before this. The only thing was the driver for the ps/2 keyboard has stopped my computer from going into standb y mode ever since i have owned it. 

New problem too ever since it not happenng with usb, cpu is running at 100% and temps are going high in speed fan and ctrl alt delete shows cpu 100 too, things take a long time to load than before.
Weird. 
Thanks.


----------



## emachinegamer (Sep 20, 2006)

Talking with bfg support it was the ps/2 keyboard driver causing a conflict, 

I found out since it was a conflict and stuff, that is why the cpu was at 100% disabled non-essential startup proccesses like hotkey the thing that makes the special buttons work and am now using a usb keyboard, and will go out and buy one, my mouse is usb so i don't know if there would be a problem with the mouse ps2 or not. Windows has been starting up fine now, so I don't think i am going to put my ps/2 back in. It probably was with some sort of power or irq conflict of some sort, any explanations would be good. 
As i am using usb now i can't see the microsoft natural 101 driver and disabled keyboard things from starting up. I hope that will take care of it.


----------

